# F250 and installing plow/package



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys i am buying a f250 w/o a plow package, what can i add to it to make it take the beating of plowing, and what would be a good plow for it. I am leaning toward the blizzards.Thank you


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

If you are buying new I would get the plow package not only is the front suspension beefed up but you get the needed tranny cooler also. In the long run it is a lot cheaper to get it as the package then to put it all together. You also have to look at warrenty issues with putting a plow on a truck without a plow package


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

all 250s have the trans cooler

you get springs, 140amp alternator, and supposidly a different fan clutch.
You can easily upgrade those items if your getting a used truck.


----------



## Shadowrider (Dec 6, 2005)

I have an "02 F-350 powerstroke i should be all set with putting a plow on that right?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

Shadow- your fine as long as your not a crew cab long bed.

I dont think I have plow prep on my gas truck, I got it used and bolted the new plow on it.

front end lowers about 1/2" with the plow up, rear of truck does not move at all when the plow is up. Before I added a leaf to the front it lowered about 3/4". I did the add-leaf to level out the front for when the plow is not on.

I have whatever alternator came with the thing when I bought it.
Cranking the defroster, radio, lights, wipers I dont see any problems.
Truck actually runs a tick cooler on the highway with whatever fan clutch it came with.


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

You can order any new Super Duty with a plow package. If you buy a new truck, and do not get the plow package, Ford can, and will void your warranty for any chance possible. I know first hand, A good friend owns the local dealer!


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am considering buying this truck.What should i add to it when i put my plow on it.Price $18,995
Body Style Truck
Mileage 50,606
Exterior Color Black
Engine 8 Cylinder Gasoline
Transmission Automatic with Overdrive
Drive Type 4 wheel drive - rear
Fuel Type Gasoline
Stock No. 5441T
VIN 1FTNX21L23EB18905


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Yea its a 2003 f250 any comments good or bad?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys I have a 99 f250 supercab short bed and it dose not have the plow prep package and all I did is put the 2.5" leveling kit in and then I added a 2" add a leaf in so it sat level after and accident and the truck dose not even squat at all.And I have been using the same truck for the past four years and have had no problems at all with out the plow prep package.


----------

